# .EXE via Link ausführen



## zigomeier (31. März 2005)

Kann  ich einen HTML Link machen der eine .exe Datei ausführt? 

 Ich brauche es für eine CD die dan via Link ein Setup aufrufen soll...

 Wer kann mir helfen?


----------



## Maik (31. März 2005)

```
<a href="setup.exe">setup</a>

<a href="verzeichnis/setup.exe">setup</a>

<a href="../setup.exe">setup</a>

<a href="../verzeichnis/setup.exe">setup</a>
```

greez, maik.l


----------



## kepptenkuck (2. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

wie kann ich dem auszuführenden Programm Parameter mitgeben ?

lg.kk.


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (2. Mai 2005)

Das stell ich mir schwierig vor. Denke nicht, dass das geht.


----------



## Sven Mintel (2. Mai 2005)

Das geht nur unter Windows. Statt unter .htm(l) speichere die Datei mit der Endung *.hta

Dir steht dann ohne Sicherheitsbeschränkung das Instrumentarium des WSH zur Verfügung... per Shell-Objekt kannst du dann Programme starten lassen,..auch mit Parametern.


----------



## kepptenkuck (3. Mai 2005)

Hallo und danke für die Info. 

Mit dem WSH Shellobjekt hab ich das schon als JavaScript versucht, geht aber auch irgendwie nicht so richtig... werd's mal mit *.hta probieren.

lg.kk.


----------

